# Looking for a Loaner Toyama Gyuto



## jgraeff

Hey guys it’s been a while since I’m been on the knife forums! I haven’t had a new knife in a few years and have had the itch to get something new.

I keep reading about these Toyama being amazing and was hoping to check one out. 

I need a workhorse type knife that will stand up to just about anything. I know Heiji are usually brittle. I was considering a Shigefusa but they seem really hard to come by right now. 

If anyone has one I’d love to borrow it for a short time. Located in Bradenton, Fl 34212. 

Jordan


----------



## daveb

Hey Jordan, Long time.

No joy on Toyama but I've got a couple other workhorses you would be welcome to test drive. I'll be going by Brandenton on way to Pt Charlotte next Sun. Talk to me.

And have a bump. If anyone has that Toyama, I assure you that you'll get it back. Jordan is one of the good guys.


----------



## jgraeff

thanks for pledge Daveb! Its been a while, have missed the knife world!

Ill send you a PM


----------

